# Inside the secret battle to save America's undercover spies in the digital age



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2019)

When hackers began slipping into computer systems at the Office of Personnel Management in the spring of 2014, no one inside that federal agency could have predicted the potential scale and magnitude of the damage. Over the next six months, those hackers — later identified as working for the Chinese government — stole data on nearly 22 million former and current American civil servants, including intelligence officials.

The data breach, which included fingerprints, personnel records and security clearance background information, shook the intelligence community to its core. Among the hacked information’s other uses, Beijing had acquired a potential way to identify large numbers of undercover spies working for the U.S. government.

https://news.yahoo.com/shattered-inside-the-secret-battle-to-save-americas-undercover-spies-in-the-digital-age-100029026.html


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Dec 2019)

There was a Tom Clancy book that was out a few years ago that described a similar scenario. 

To state the obvious - this ain't good.


----------

